# Raw food in combination with other foods



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm hoping there is a nutritionist on the forum that can help answer some of the questions I have about raw food and combining it with home-cooked veggies. I used to feed my dogs raw before we discovered they have asymptomatic MVD. Then I switched to all organic home-cooked meals (included a little rolled oats and barley, as well as veggies and meats). Their tartar build up is getting bad and it was much better when they were on raw, and they are getting a bit bored. So I am considering including some of the freeze dried raw foods from Stella and Chewy's, but I have 4 questions regarding this that I'm hoping someone can answer.

1. Does freeze drying kill off salmonella and e. coli?
2. If my dogs have MVD, do I need to be especially concerned about salmonella and e. coli (and the ability of their livers to filter toxins)?
3. Is there any harm to feeding a combination of home cooked vegetables and chicken and supplementing with freeze dried raw?
4. Is it true that combining kibble with raw will slow down the digestive process and increase the potential for salmonella or e. coli poisoning?

Thanks in advance for any guidance about this! Shiva has her patella surgery scheduled for early January, so I'm particularly interested in making sure she is getting a very healthy and balanced diet for her recovery.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I can't comment on your questions about the health concerns but I know the food we feed our doggies, Nature's Variety recommends that you rotate, between the dry, raw, canned and freeze dried.

"Canine Diets
*Instinct ~ Prairie ~ Raw*

Nature’s Variety holistic diets are rich in meat, poultry, or fish protein. Our diets include dry kibble, cans, and raw food. We invite you to try our Instinct grain-free line, our wholesome Prairie line, and our healthy Raw Frozen Diets. Find the product that’s right for your special dog, or rotate throughout the entire Nature’s Variety family of products for optimal variety and health."


GOOD LUCK!
Melanie


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Thanks Miss Melanie! I noticed your post on the other raw food thread where you talk about your rotation schedule, I really appreciate the tip.
Happy Holidays!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I feed Bonnie Stella and Chewy's, with a little dry (Solid Gold). Have you been to their website? It may answer some of your questions.

http://www.stellaandchewys.com/


----------

